# Crysis 2 Systemanforderungen



## Vortox (1. Februar 2011)

Crytek hat eben auf der offiziellen Facebookseite zu Crysis die Anforderung beknatt gegeben. Sie lauten wir folgt:
*



			• Internetverbindung für die Installation des Spiels und um online zu spielen
• OS: XP/Vista/Windows 7
• CPU:  Intel Core 2 Duo mit 2Ghz,  AMD Athlon 64 x2 2Ghz, oder besser
• 2 GB RAM
• HDD: 9 GB
• DVD ROM: 8x
• GPU: NVidia 8800GT 512Mb RAM, ATI 3850HD 512Mb RAM, oder besser
• Audio: DirectX 9.0c-fähig
• Keyboard, Mouse o. Microsoft Xbox360 Controller für Windows
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Dies sind die minimalen Anforderung.
Meiner Meinung nach sind die Anforderung in Ordnung, aber es fällt auf, dass man mehr als 512MB VRam braucht. Vielleicht bringen 2GB bei Crysis einen Vorteil von über 5% in 1680x1050 und höher.

Quelle:Crysis (Deutsch) - Spiele/Spielzeuge - Founded: von Electronic Arts Deutschland | Facebook


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Sastemanforderungen*

Bist leider zu spät einfach hier weitermachen:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/138818-crysis-2-systemanforderungen-bekannt.html


----------



## Stingray93 (1. Februar 2011)

Tatsächlich nahezu die gleichen empfohlenen Anforderungen wie Crysis 1.
Naja.

Prüf die News doch noch mal auf Rechtschreibfehler 
In der Überschrift ist schon ein dicker drin.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Sastemanforderungen*

Aber man sollte diese Minimalen-Systemanforderungen mit Skepsis betrachten.
Den wenn man sich den ersten Teil ansieht in Bezug auf die damaligen Anforderungen muss man sicher einiges mehr an Hardwarepower haben um es flüssig spielen zu können.
Da rede ich aber noch nicht von den Optimalen Anforderungen bei HighEnd Einstellungen.
Mit Maximalen Einstellungen und hoher Auflösung kann man es sicher erst wieder in drei Jahren Flüssig spielen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Sastemanforderungen*

Zwischen einer 8800 GT/512 und einer HD 3850/512 liegen mal gepflegt 30% 

Bissi unausgegoren ...

*EDIT*
Überschrift "unfailed".


----------



## thysol (1. Februar 2011)

Stingray93 schrieb:


> Tatsächlich nahezu die gleichen empfolenen Anforderungen wie Crysis 1.



Ueberhaupt nicht. Bei Crysis 1 stand minimal was von einer Geforce 6800 auf der Verpackung. Und zwischen einer Geforce 6800 und 8800 liegen Welten.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (1. Februar 2011)

EA gefällt mir immer mehr in Bezug auf den Kopierschutz. (zb DeadSpace2)
EA hat wenigstens nicht den Selbstzerstörungsdrang und setzt für die eigenen Spiele eine permanente Internetverbindung voraus.


> • Internetverbindung für die Installation des Spiels


Also von dem her mache ich mir schon mal keine sorgen ob ich es mir kaufe, muss nur noch den Kampagnen Test bestehen durch die diversen Zeitschriften, PcGames und Gamestar.


----------



## Stingray93 (1. Februar 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Ueberhaupt nicht. Bei Crysis 1 stand minimal was von einer Geforce 6800 auf der Verpackung. Und zwischen einer Geforce 6800 und 8800 liegen Welten.





> Die *empfohlenen Systemanforderungen* liegen jedoch noch eine ganze Ecke höher:
> 
> 
> Betriebssystem: Windows XP / Vista
> ...


Zwischen einer 8800GTS und GT liegen keine Welten, wobei schon einiges dazwischen liegt natürlich.
Außerdem habe ich gesagt, die empfohlenen! nicht minimum.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (2. Februar 2011)

Naja also ich glaube der damals erwartete Grafik Hype bleibt aus.....^^


----------



## Seabound (2. Februar 2011)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Naja also ich glaube der damals erwartete Grafik Hype bleibt aus.....^^




Stand doch auch schon in der PCG, dass der "Aha-Effekt" vom ersten Teil ausbleiben würde. 

Die Videos, die ich bis jetzt gesehen hab, auch wenn die von der Konsolenversion stammen, waren nicht schlecht. Aber wirklich beeindruckt hats mich auch nicht. 

Ich hoffe, dass die Grafikenginge besser funktioniert als beim ersten Teil. Ich hab mich jetzt mal durchgerunge und Crysis für na Apple und n Ei bei Steam gezogen. Die Spieleleistung mit meinem System is OK, wenn man aber bedenkt, dass das Spiel 2007 rauskam, dann is das schon heftig, dass es selbst heute mit halbwegs aktueller Hardware noch nicht richtig läuft.

Ich hoffe, die machen des beim 2. Teil besser.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (2. Februar 2011)

Richtig Scholle_Satt, so wie Blizzard es macht, bei Diablo 2 oder WOW. Immer eine Engine die veraltet ist. Damit die genügend abnehmer finden & eine riesen Community haben. Das funktioniert dann auch mit dem Service & Patch Support.

Aber es geht eben auch anders wenn das Spiel zum Furmark wird. Es kommt auch auf die Einstellungen an, die man seiner Hardware zumutet. Wegen Deinen Sinnfreien Ratschlägen bei der Windows 8 Ohne Eigenen Namen Usernews schreibe ich mal, spiel doch auf Facebook.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Februar 2011)

*@ Scholle_Satt*

Man sollte immer im Hinterkopf behalten, dass Crysis vier Jahre später selbst auf "High" noch locker mit aktuellen Titeln grafisch mithält und mit "Very High" wie gehabt die optische Referenz stellt. Das geht eben auch auf die Hardware, denn von nichts kommt auch nichts.


----------



## Heli-Homer (2. Februar 2011)

Es bleibt dennoch abzuwarten welche anforderungen an die hardware gestellt wird. Wer auch nur im geringsten Crysis spielt oder es gut findest gibt sich nicht mit low einstellingen zufrieden.
Obwohl selbst heute einige frohe wären wenn sie crysis auf high flüssig spielen könnten.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (2. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ Scholle_Satt*
> 
> Man sollte immer im Hinterkopf behalten, dass Crysis vier Jahre später selbst auf "High" noch locker mit aktuellen Titeln grafisch mithält und mit "Very High" wie gehabt die optische Referenz stellt. Das geht eben auch auf die Hardware, denn von nichts kommt auch nichts.



Sehe ich nicht anders...kein Spiel hat das bis jetzt geschafft...wenn ich schon immer höre es sei schlecht programmiert etc...es ist einfach Grafisch immer noch ganz ganz oben!


----------



## stolle80 (3. Februar 2011)

Naja, frage mich aber trotzdem ob mir meine *4GB Ram* noch für 1680 und 4XAA mit alles auf max. noch ausreichen werden


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Februar 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Naja, frage mich aber trotzdem ob mir meine *4GB Ram* noch für 1680 und 4XAA mit alles auf max. noch ausreichen werden



Du wirst es merken wenn die Demo draußen is.


----------



## Seabound (3. Februar 2011)

Wäre natürlich lustig die Statements zu lesen, wenn die C2-Pc Version auch erst mit Hardware flüssig zu spielen ist, dies dann in 4 bis 5 Jahren zu kaufen gibt. 

Wenigstens hat man dann lange dran an dem Spiel. 

Aber diesmal werden dies schon besser machen. Zumals auch garnix gegen Crysis zu sagen gibt. Mir gefällt Teil 1 besser als ich gedacht hätte. Und C2 is durchaus ne Kaufoption.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (3. Februar 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wäre natürlich lustig die Statements zu lesen, wenn die C2-Pc Version auch erst mit Hardware flüssig zu spielen ist, dies dann in 4 bis 5 Jahren zu kaufen gibt.
> 
> Wenigstens hat man dann lange dran an dem Spiel.
> 
> Aber diesmal werden dies schon besser machen. Zumals auch garnix gegen Crysis zu sagen gibt. Mir gefällt Teil 1 besser als ich gedacht hätte. Und C2 is durchaus ne Kaufoption.



Wieso besser??? Es ist weder schlecht programmiert noch nen Konsolenimport...etc es bietet einfach bis heute die maximalste Grafik die man aus einem Rechner nur rausholen kann...Es skaliert super mit Mehrkernprozessoren und Dual-Gpu-Lösungen...das hat hier auch schon PCGH-Marc mehrere male bestätigt...also hört doch bitte immer mit diesem unsinn auf.


----------



## stolle80 (4. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Du wirst es merken wenn die Demo draußen is.


 

Naja also ich glaube nicht das man anhand eines *Demo*nstrationslevels sagen kann wie gut das eigentliche Hauptprogramm bei einem laufen wird 

Ausserdem sind wir schon bei* 3 GB RAM Minimum* Systemvoraussetzungen, da ist man doch schon mit 6 bzw. 8 GB besser beraten... für einen _Highend Shooter_ wohlgemerkt.

Die Crysis 1 Demo lief bei mir super, als ich dann das 2te Level vom Hauptspiel spielte ruckelte es bei mir gemein (damals)
also nicht zu früh freuen bitte


----------



## Sickpuppy (4. Februar 2011)

Bei einer Konkurenzseite war gestern zu lesen, dass Crytek selbst sagt an den veröffentlichten Anforderungen bei Facebook sei nichts dran, auch wenn wenns von "offizieller" Seite stammt. Keine Ahnung ob da was dran ist.


----------



## stolle80 (4. Februar 2011)

Also an das hier glaube ich :

MyCrysis - Crysis 2 PC Min Specs Revealed!

alles Andere ist :


----------



## Seabound (4. Februar 2011)

Was waren denn gleich nochmal die Min Specs beim ersten Teil?


----------



## stolle80 (4. Februar 2011)

Hab die Packung hier vor mir liegen.

CPU: XP : 2,8 GHz o. schneller
       Vista : 3.2 Ghz. o. schneller

RAM: XP: 1 GB_ lachhaft_
       Vista: 1,5 GB_ zum tod lachen_

_Graka : heute noch nicht flüssig genug _


----------



## Seabound (4. Februar 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> _Graka : heute noch nicht flüssig genug _



jaja, wir hatten das schon!


----------



## Dommas (4. Februar 2011)

> Grafikkarte: 8800GT 512Mb


Mal schauen, was meine alte 8800GT noch so für Bilder herauszaubern wird 
Sonst spiel ichs halt auf meinem aktuellen PC oder machs so wie beim 1.Teil - neue Grafik kaufen


----------

